# Dad Arrested After 2-Year-Old Texas Girl Dies Following Spanking



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/05/30/2-year-old-texas-girl-dies-spanking/



> Nicholas Williams was arrested last week after police say he spanked his 2-year-old daughter so hard that she died, MyFoxAustin reports.
> 
> According to the arrest affidavit, police and paramedics responded to a 911 call made by a woman saying that the child was not breathing at a residence in Austin, Texas, on May 23.
> 
> ...



He beat a 2 year old to death with a belt.

He beat a 2 year old to death with a belt.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 30, 2011)

how do you even do that? how does a belt cause death?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2011)

> An autopsy was performed on the girl the next day. The deputy medical  examiner noticed several bruises on the victim&#8217;s head, face, back,  buttocks, chest and arms. The injuries were greatest in the head and  buttocks region according to the arrest affidavit. The preliminary cause  of death was ruled to be blunt force injuries.



Texas still has that express lane to the chair right?


----------



## Twin Fist (May 30, 2011)

yep

for just such situations


----------



## MJS (May 30, 2011)

This was no spanking, it was a beating.  I know things have greatly changed, but back in the day, when I'd misbehave, my parents would give me a whack on the ***.  Thats a spanking.  Nobody chased me around and beat me with a belt.  

Its people like this guy, who should not be able to reproduce anymore, because he clearly has no clue how to raise a child.


----------



## Carol (May 30, 2011)

MJS said:


> This was no spanking, it was a beating.  I know things have greatly changed, but back in the day, when I'd misbehave, my parents would give me a whack on the ***.  Thats a spanking.  Nobody chased me around and beat me with a belt.
> 
> Its people like this guy, who should not be able to reproduce anymore, because he clearly has no clue how to raise a child.



Agreed :asian:  Personally I have a serious issue about parents or authority figures physically taking out their frustrations on a child.  That isn't discipline, that's abuse.  How someone could literally beat a 2 year old to death is beyond me...


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 30, 2011)

MJS said:


> This was no spanking, it was a beating. I know things have greatly changed, but back in the day, when I'd misbehave, my parents would give me a whack on the ***. Thats a spanking. Nobody chased me around and beat me with a belt.
> 
> *Its people like this guy, who should not be able to reproduce anymore*, because he clearly has no clue how to raise a child.


 
He definately won't be reproducing anymore. Hopefully his cell mate will be attempting to reproduce with him, before he gets to sit in Old Sparky!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 30, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> how do you even do that? how does a belt cause death?



Shock from the pain... you can die from it. The human body can only tolerate so much pain before it overloads and shuts down. Fear as well can cause coronary problems... particularly in a baby. 
  Ahh, my heart when I read things like this... the pain I feel for the innocent who suffer in the hands of the ignorant. 

At least he is in Texas and has a higher chance to be executed ... personally I hope they don't wait more than two years... that's how long that poor child had lived before he snuffed it.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 30, 2011)

we use the needle here, not the chair


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 30, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> we use the needle here, not the chair


 
lots and lots and lots and lots of needles I hope....


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 30, 2011)

Jesus ****ing christ. Sometimes I wish we had a "death with excruciating pain" penalty.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 30, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Jesus ****ing christ. Sometimes I wish we had a "death with excruciating pain" penalty.


So would a lot of other people but bleeding hearts cry out "cruel and unusual punishment" and would compare us to the Spanish Inquisition and thusly we have to be humane to the inhumans among us.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 30, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> lots and lots and lots and lots of needles I hope....



I hear they call the bed, *Old Sleepy*.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 30, 2011)

"Don't become what you hate" is an excellent maxim to live by, *Caver*.  Quick and easy answers are usually anything but quck and easy.

Removal of a dangerous member of a society should not be something done with vindictiveness or malice, otherwise the society becomes no more than an instrument of the self same heinous behaviours for which an individual is punished.

I'm not sure that I want to read in more detail about this case, for I fear that what I might find was not an 'accident' but part of a pattern of abuse.  The very fact that a belt was taken to a two year old child adds particular credence to that fear.


----------



## Carol (May 30, 2011)

> An autopsy was performed on the girl the  next day. The deputy medical examiner noticed several bruises on the  victims head, face, back, buttocks, chest and arms. The injuries were  greatest in the head and buttocks region according to the arrest  affidavit. The preliminary cause of death was ruled to be blunt force  injuries.
> Williams was charged with injury to a child, a first-degree felony.
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/05/30/2-year-old-texas-girl-dies-spanking/#ixzz1NsyKQKgJ
> ​




INJURY to a child?  Why isn't he charged with MURDER?


----------



## MA-Caver (May 30, 2011)

Carol said:


> > An autopsy was performed on the girl the  next day. The deputy medical  examiner noticed several bruises on the  victims head, face, back,  buttocks, chest and arms. The injuries were  greatest in the head and  buttocks region according to the arrest  affidavit. The preliminary  cause of death was ruled to be blunt force  injuries.
> > Williams was charged with injury to a child, a first-degree felony.
> 
> 
> ...



Because of nit-pickin lawyers trying to defend their client(s). 



> Williams told police that *he lightly spanked the girl with a belt*  because he caught her eating poop. He said her lips were already purple  when he caught her eating the poop and believed this was because she was  crying since she knew she would be in trouble. He said that he then put  her down for a nap. When he checked on her later, he noticed there was  blood and vomit on the bed where the girl was lying. He also said the  girl was unresponsive and did not appear to be breathing.



Bruises all over the girl's body and he LIGHTLY spanked her with a belt. How about if I *lightly spanked* him the same way with a 2X4 or a Louisville Slugger? 
He did it because she was caught eating her own poop. Well okay that's gross but how is a two year-old going to know better? (Real question is did the autopsy reveal any fecal matter in the girl's stomach or digestive tract?) 

Looking at the picture of the guy tattoos all over his face, blank expression... makes one wonder that he was allowed to breed or even given care of a baby. How much you wanna bet the kid was just crying her eyes out because he didn't take care of her like he should've (maybe changing the diaper or feeding her) and just went up on her to get her to shut up? 

Either way I too am concerned about the "injury to a child" charge instead of murder/manslaughter. 
​


----------



## SensibleManiac (May 30, 2011)

This is really sad.

A 2 year old is very fragile, it doesn't take much to seriously injure or cause death.
A grown man can shake a child of this age to death although it more frequently happens to infants.
At full force it doesn't take much.

Definitely should be charged with murder and never again be allowed to see the light of day at the least.
Really sickening.


----------

